# My new Seven Axiom SL!! Woohoo!



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

I've already ridden more than 200 miles in the 3 weeks since I got the bike, but I can't bring down my excitement about what a great bike it is. Here's what I wrote back to Seven in appreciation:



> I see three different categories that deserve mention:
> 1. Perfect geometry - your expertise at converting body measurements into the perfect frame is amazing. Now I realize that all my fretting over how the frame would turn out was unnecessary. And I still have several options of changing my posture on the bike by removing the spacers, flipping the stem around, or using a longer stem. You have ruined me for any stock sized, mass-produced bikes forever!! On my old bike even after 2 different fitting sessions, there was always some level of discomfort. I would have shoulder and neck pain after long rides and my legs would feel beat up. On my new Seven Axiom SL, after the first 55 mile ride two Sundays ago, I felt so fresh that I could have done some running if I wanted to, and none of my muscles were sore. In fact, I had planned for a shorter ride, but I felt so good that I went out of my route and forgot how far I had gone. What I’ve read seems to be true - the bike disappears under me and gives the feeling of just flying along. Thank you for making this happen… you rock!
> 
> 2. Titanium - everything I've heard or read about Ti has come true like out of a dream. I'd be echoing the experiences of others who have praised the strength, stiffness and compliance of the Seven frame due to your extensive customization of tubesets. My old bike has carbon seatstays on an Al frame, and that was supposed to be compliant and damp vibrations, but it is quite rattling and feels like every bump and ridge on the road is amplified and shot up into the frame and into my groin and arms. On the first ride I rode my Seven on the same roads. The difference was like night and day. Although the frame made me aware of the contours of the road, they were somewhat muted and softened. It was like riding on a thin layer of carpeting. This is clearly the effect of Ti and also because of the customization of selecting "3" as the comfort level. My average speed has increased by 3-4 mph. I selected a stiffness level of "8". So apparently, a properly designed frame can be stiff and speedy while also being comfortable. The acceleration is unbelievable. Maybe what they say about the "springiness" of Ti is true.
> ...


This bike excels in all aspects - climbing, descents (I reached up to 37mph), cornering during descents, and just plain acceleration on the flats.


Specs:

Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed groupset
Campagnolo Zonda 2 way fit wheels
Chris King headset
Enve 2.0 fork
Ritchey WCS seatpost, stem, Pro handlebar
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Lizard Skins bar tape

Some pics attached.

Also exceptional support and friendliness from Mac, Gus and Austin at Sabino Cycles in Tucson through the entire process from taking measurements to assembling the components.


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

I've had my Axiom SL for over a year now and I'm still smiling .... I recon you will be too!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

A really Beautiful Bike!! Congrats. Also, love your build choices. 

I've been riding an 'ebay' Seven since 2008 and love it. The only thing I'd want different is a custom Seven, but I'm pretty happy with my ebay version, I was lucky! 

Enjoy.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

What is the slope angle of the TT and size of the bike? It looks very much the geometry I am looking for.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

If anyone is interested in a mint condition 56 cm Elium Race frame , check out mine in the classifieds.....


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice looking bike. When our Sevens arrive they shouldn't surprise us.... but they always do, and in a good way.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Wonderful bike, nice build! I too got lucky and found one on eBay earlier this year. I love it so much I'm saving for a new frame with couplers so I can travel with my bike.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your replies guys.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

medimond said:


> I've had my Axiom SL for over a year now and I'm still smiling .... I recon you will be too!


Yes!! Indeed!


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

pedalruns said:


> A really Beautiful Bike!! Congrats. Also, love your build choices.
> 
> I've been riding an 'ebay' Seven since 2008 and love it. The only thing I'd want different is a custom Seven, but I'm pretty happy with my ebay version, I was lucky!
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

TopQuark said:


> What is the slope angle of the TT and size of the bike? It looks very much the geometry I am looking for.


The slope angle is 5 degrees. For size reference, the TT effective length is 54.6 cm. It's a little smaller than stock size medium.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

Dajianshan said:


> Nice looking bike. When our Sevens arrive they shouldn't surprise us.... but they always do, and in a good way.


I agree. I've read your review, and I must say it's very well-written. Much of what you wrote also fortified my decision and trust of Seven.

I keep deciding to not ride my Seven too much for fear of wear out, but then I keep changing my decision and always take my Seven out because my other bike is no match.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

ktc said:


> Wonderful bike, nice build! I too got lucky and found one on eBay earlier this year. I love it so much I'm saving for a new frame with couplers so I can travel with my bike.


Thanks! 

A custom frame is really worth the money.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

ijuf said:


> The slope angle is 5 degrees. For size reference, the TT effective length is 54.6 cm. It's a little smaller than stock size medium.


This is exactly what I am looking for and it is my size! 

Sorry. Last questions 

What is the standover height at the top slope and bottom slope?


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

TopQuark said:


> This is exactly what I am looking for and it is my size!
> 
> Sorry. Last questions
> 
> What is the standover height at the top slope and bottom slope?


That is a great question! 

I haven't fretted over any other aspect of the frame more than the standover height. I went through 3 design iterations just because I felt the original standover height of 80cm (31.5") was too much. So finally, the height at the top of the slope is 31.63" and at the bottom it's 30.62".

I know, it's just an inch, but I guess my "boys" didn't agree with such close contact  I was biased from my old bike's standover. 

But looking at it now, I could've easily managed with 31.63". If I'd kept it at that, I would've had no headtube extension, and my TT slope would've been 4 degrees, which is what I originally wanted. I hate this new fad of extremely sloping TT - makes it look like a mountain bike with drop bars. But 5 degrees is acceptable.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

ijuf said:


> I hate this new fad of extremely sloping TT - makes it look like a mountain bike with drop bars. But 5 degrees is acceptable.


Ha!, we have the same taste. If I may guess, your height is 5'11" with 32" inseam.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

TopQuark said:


> Ha!, we have the same taste. If I may guess, your height is 5'11" with 32" inseam.


Height is 5'9", but with inseam at 32".


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

ijuf said:


> Height is 5'9", but with inseam at 32".


Close enough. I see you have about 1cm tube extension from the photos and about 20mm saddle setback . I missed that. In my case, it will probably be 55cm effective TT with another 5cm seatpost set-back (I use Campy seatpost with 25mm setback).

Very nice. I am still about a year before I will have my own custom. My used flat TT and 31" standover Seven works as it is for now and it is a good starting point what to tweak later on.


----------



## ijuf (May 14, 2012)

TopQuark said:


> Close enough. I see you have about 1cm tube extension from the photos and about 20mm saddle setback . I missed that. In my case, it will probably be 55cm effective TT with another 5cm seatpost set-back (I use Campy seatpost with 25mm setback).
> 
> Very nice. I am still about a year before I will have my own custom. My used flat TT and 31" standover Seven works as it is for now and it is a good starting point what to tweak later on.


Yes, the 1cm extension could have been avoided if I went with the 31" standover. 

Good luck with the custom build. Never doubt that it will be the best bike you'll ever own.


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

ijuf said:


> I've already ridden more than 200 miles in the 3 weeks since I got the bike, but I can't bring down my excitement about what a great bike it is. Here's what I wrote back to Seven in appreciation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my Seven Axiom SLX earlier this year. about 2500 miles on it now and
I also like it a lot. Campy Chorus with compact crank, Chris King Headset, Zipp 101 wheels, Zipp
bar and stem, Thomson Elite seatpost, Prologo saddle.
Not as stiff as my old Cannondale, but being custom, it fits me. Its about a 57.4
and pretty light. Before getting the Seven riding 40 miles on the Cannondale was
a truly painful experience. With the Seven I feel good at twice the miles. It descends
well. At over 40mph it is completely solid (though the Cannondale was pretty good too). 

Another happy Seven owner.


----------

